# labor Card cancellation - Urgent please :(



## fantook (Dec 26, 2012)

greetings,

guys I am in a big trouble it's been 50 days same story I really can't stand anymore please help me with this issue;

I got the labor approval before 50 days !! and still till now my employer didn't proceed my residence visa transaction he is busy for some reason as well as his PRO !!!
so my labor card is going to get expired after 5 days will I be able after that to apply for other job ??
or still the employer should go and do some procedures in order cancel so I will be able to apply for a new job. 

please guys help me as soon as possible as you know amnesty is going to end after one month and i have my friend who is ready to apply for me but I am stacked with this devil employer


----------

